# The cat walk



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Do your cats walk *on* you in bed or *over* you? Cleo always either walks around me or hops over me. But she mostly walks around me on the pillow, with each step pulling my hair. Cinderella always walked around me. Charlee just walks right on me. Gigi walks up to me and snuggles against me. But Cali....

When I'm lying on my side, Cali will find my feet under the covers and start at my ankle, walk up my calf, past my knees, up my thigh, hip and by the time she's walking over my waist onto my shoulders, I'm laughing so hard I'm shaking, which makes her dig in with her claws, which for some reason makes me laugh even harder! :smile:

Any other human _cat walks_ here?


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Peggy will sit on my chest JUST where my neck starts, and PURR, and occasionally dribble.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo does that, too, when she wants face scratches. I keep my head turned a little to the side. 8-O


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I mean I love her to bits, but not so much that I want to exchange bodily fluids....


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

Slasher walks on me, kneads on me and curls up against my leg. Sometimes he sits on top of me.

Ripper jumps over me. That can be disconcerting when he and his brother are chasing each other at full speed, and a blur of fur passes a few inches above my face.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

For both of mine, it's as if I'm not there. They have places to go and are adherents of "The shortest distance between two points is a straight line". If my face happens to be where the next paw fall is, so be it!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy walks right over me, sometimes standing full tilt on my stomach. Now, this cat is 17 pounds and it's 4:00 a.m., so any number of bad things could happen as a result. I make no promises.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh yes! I've had many cats over the years and they've _all been walkers_--- that walk all over me when I'm lying down. They never jump over me I don't know why, but occasionally a couple will walk around my head, and yes step on my hair! ouch! They never walk on each other when lying down, so don't know why they always walk on me, even if I make that cat-groaning sound of annoyance. Am I just a patsy? or is it a compliment that they trust me wholeheartedly and know I won't give them a swat or bite like a cat would? I've only noticed it's young kittens that will walk on mamacat, so maybe they're reverting to their kittenhood?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Miss Baby and Missy will walk on me, around me, whatever. They hve no respect for me. Simba will walk on hubby for kisses and head bonks.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

I get walked on. Goonie likes to sleep on my chest.


----------



## kitty13 (Jul 20, 2010)

I get walked on too! And stood upon! And sat upon! lol Of our 21 cats, 12 come indoors (we have several kitty doors) and 5 usually sleep with me. There seems to be a race to see who can sit on top of me and block the TV, my book, my puzzle or whatever I'm doing. Heheheheh

Have you even found yourself suddenly awake from a deep sleep and had a heavy chest... thought you were having a heart attack until you realized with was Kitty standing on your chest? I think if you've been owned by a cat this has probably happened.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We have to face it. We are pillows, walkways, and launching pads! And WE are the more intelligent species?  Nina loves my stomach; she purrs the whole time it takes her to make biscuits! Well, I love her too much to stop any of it.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Surprisingly, Miu doesn't walk on me. She walks around me. Only 'Rocky the dog' walks on me. Weird, huh?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

October said:


> Murphy walks right over me, sometimes standing full tilt on my stomach. Now, this cat is 17 pounds and it's 4:00 a.m., so any number of bad things could happen as a result. I make no promises.


Yeah! It's nice in the early hours to have a cat first pound you awake, and then jump on you and sit on your chest until you get up and give it an early snack. Missy has just started this. 4;00 am, or 5 whenever she feels peckish. Missy is large and overweight. I should adopt a stern attitude, but what can I do, she's a cat. :catmilk


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I swear ... if Extra Terrestrials ever came to Earth to observe us, they would determine that our PETS are the rulers, not people:
Animals get fed before humans.
Animals do not get disturbed if they are laying down.
Animals who take the seat of a human who stood up are left undisturbed.
Animals who sit/lay on humans are undisturbed, even if the phone or doorbell rings.
Animals can have multiple beds and/or sleep in the one-bed-per-human beds ... but the humans are never given access to the pet beds.
Animals eliminate waste and people come behind and scoop it up.

Yup. Easy to see it's the animals who are in charge on THIS planet!

Some of my kitties walk on me, some don't. Only Louie 'asks permission' by lightly resting a foot on me to get my attention with a look and a quiet and querying meow before jumping or walking on me. _Mister used to 'ask permission' too._ Our kitties don't really like to walk on me because I think I'm too thin of a surface and my surface shifts under their feet, unless I'm covered by a blanket. 
They love to "hop-on-pop" and will walk on my husband. BooBoo especially likes to give him head-bonks and Skippyjon will just carelessly flop on his (_hubby's_) belly and expect my husband to catch him before he slides off to one side. Boo will come up behind me on the couch and stretch up with his front paws on my shoulder to give the back of my head a head-bonk. He's the only one who does that so I know it's him and Shadow will leap to the back of the recliner and give me head-bonks from that position, before she slides down over my shoulder to my lap to do chin rubs while sitting in my lap and stretching up my front.
Mallie sleeps curled against my chest and has been known to 'push me over' to my back while I sleep and I'll awaken to her curled on my chest with her head under my chin. In the winter sometimes, she'll sleep on my pillow and half ON my head, like a cat-hat.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt walks right atop all of us...she's not shy at all. She will sleep at the foot of the bed. Azalia, on the other hand, will walk around us and sleeps on the floor until the alarm clock goes off. I press snooze way too much so she cuddles up next to me by my stomach and wants to be petted until it's time to get up.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh yes! My cats walk ALL over me!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Most of mine walk around me but not Tweezer or Orlando. Tweezie likes to lay on my legs. Of coarse the heaviest cat - Orlando - likes to sleep on my chest. UMPH!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Pumpkin walks on me, and attacks my feet through the blankets whenever they wiggle. I have also woken up to her chewing on my hair if I left it down. Now, she switches off nights sleeping next to me on the pillows or next to baby brother Simone under the bed. 

I will say the worst way that she "walks" on me is when she comes running from downstairs and takes a flying leap onto my back to springboard jump on my computer desk. Let's just say this is unpleasant during tank-top season...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Last night we had a storm,Percy got nervous and started PACING on me! When it began to thunder,he got really nervous and started chewing my toe! I remember 'hrmphing', giving him a scratch behind the ears,then falling asleep.


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

Years ago we had a pair who loved to play the 'i can get closer to the human's face tan you can' game...they would start by my ankles and keep changing positions until someon was ON my face at which point I would grumble and toss them back to the foot of the bed. Where it would start again...


----------

